# Static Props?



## CuriousDaisy (Aug 26, 2014)

CuriousDaisy said:


> Soooo.. this is probably gonna sound silly but I am not sure exactly what Static Props means? I tried asking my friend Google but I really didn't get anywhere. Can someone please explain this term to me?
> Oh and just for fun here is a picture of a zombie that I made yesterday... he insisted on taking his own #SELFIE!
> View attachment 219971


----------



## dirtTroll (Sep 15, 2009)

Static props are props that do not move.


----------

